
Facebook gets rid of 'pseudoscience' ad-targeting category - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-facebook-ads/facebook-gets-rid-of-pseudoscience-ad-targeting-category-idUSKCN2253CC
======
spaceman91
Makes one wonder how many other ad categories on Facebook should be removed.

